# E60 with Powerchip



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

Just got the Powerchip installed last week. Works great.

but I get the recall letter: BMW recall campaign number: 04E-A02. 

it is a mandatory recall for the state of CA. 

I was wondering if this will effect my Powerchip, or it will only be upgrading the OBD Idrive stuff? If it affects the powerchip, then I have to send it back to them to get it reflashed. Arghhh!


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

stormace said:


> Just got the Powerchip installed last week. Works great.
> 
> but I get the recall letter: BMW recall campaign number: 04E-A02.
> 
> ...


Whats a Powerchip? :dunno:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

fabuluss25 said:


> Whats a Powerchip? :dunno:


http://www.powerchipgroup.com/index.asp

-Mark


----------

